# Black N reg gtr r33 -stolen?



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi all someone on a different forum has just posted up a picture of a car they've "bought" for £400 and saying it's a gtst
Now I believe this person to be lying so I'd like to find the owner

Reg Mark 
n*** hsx
black
R33 gtr
Anyone on here own this car so can prove said person to be lying


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm fairly concerned that this could be a stolen car 
Thread title could be better "does anyone own a black N reg r33 gtr"
If a mod can put this as my title please


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

post the link up to the forum!


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

nathguns 1.0L low...

No trolling


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Nobody in their right mind would sell that for £400 if genuine... large single turbo just for starters be worth that


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

That's my point either he's some little turd trying to show off to the Micra oc not realising that quite a few of us ain't 12 and a few own or have owned skylines! And we just want quick march/micras for a laugh
Or there is something more sinister going on here
Thought you'd all like to know anyway
Hopefully the real owner is here and will stub him out


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Its an RB26 powered GTS. However, I reckon he's talking crap and just found those pics online.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I also reckon it's bull, look at the parts on the engine, it would break for a huge amount more than he states. Reckon he's a little git who should stick to his homework.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking at the pics further - is it me or does that engine bay not belong to that car - look at the colour of the paint on the suspension turret...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks like a haux mate. You can see plenty of ads on gumtree like that. 700hp R33 MP going for £2000 etc. more likely to be a wind up, unless this person knows ffff all about the car he is selling :nervous:


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

The reg came out as a gtr on auto trader web site


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> That looks like a haux mate. You can see plenty of ads on gumtree like that. 700hp R33 MP going for £2000 etc. more likely to be a wind up, unless this person knows ffff all about the car he is selling :nervous:


He's not selling it he reckons he bought it for £400


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

thats gotta be a wind up. the struts ar MNP the cars black??
and it would break for 20 x what he reakons he paid. (this ones got sixspeed all over it lol)

Tib


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeh thats what I was thinking Tib - struts look MNP or Chromaflair.

Gotta be a 17yr old kid seeking attention from his micra buddies.


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey we Micra boys are a distinguished group  you'd be surprised, I was when I joined!
But there are alot of young douche bags that sign up thinking they're ace because they've got a licence but most flip it on it's roof and then buy corsa
Ps
I own a few cars project 13b re s14, gts turbo mr2, impreza Sti, Micra k10 run around I'm building a 1200 carb t3 turbo engine for, did have a r33 a while back so I'm not a young fan boy like that turd


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

My 1.0 shape ****ing rocks


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

maybe you can ask the chap a question for me. 

I have £2000 cash waiting here, does he want to sell it!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

He's backtracking a bit now - saying the engine fitted is different to the one in the pic.

If its got a blown RB25 in there, then £400 does seem more reasonable.


----------



## gtsnissanboy (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey if anyone wants to sell me a blown r33 for £400 quid I'm sat in my car waiting to come pick it up


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

this dude is talking a load of [email protected] he's probably found those pics on the net and how and why would you put a pic of a engine up when showing off your new car and use a pic of an engine from a different car???????.

and even a gts-t would break for more than £400.


----------

